#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Could not find installable ISAM when switching between windows 7 and xp.

## msfarrar

Hi,

I have a powerpoint presentation that is populated with charts that us data connect accessing information from access queries. I have code that works on my windows 7 machine that opens and refreshes the data connect then closes the excel files, so that the user can access the powerpoint presentation. My computer has the 2010 software on it, but I am saving the file as a pptm. Everything runs as expected on any windows 7 machine, but when opened on xp machines, I get an error stating "Could not find installable ISAM". I have made sure all of the object libraries are 12.0 to be compatable with xp operating system. 

Below is my code. Any help is greatly appreciated because I would love to be able to find a solution so that we can start using this database and presentation at work. Someone else suggested working on an xp computer to do the design, but that is not feasible. 

Thank you in advance

Mattie 




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

